# C27J Tanker from L3 - Another reason to buy Spartan?



## Kirkhill (15 Nov 2005)

The C27J with extra tanks would not only allow it to fuel up helos like Cormorant (if re-equipped with probes) but also CH-47Gs.   This would considerably extend the SAR range of Canada's Forces at sea and in the arctic but would also assist in MAJAID response times.   

C27J = Search
CH-149/CH47-G = Rescue




> GMAS to Offer C-27J to U.S. Air Force for Combat Rescue Tanker
> 
> 
> (Source: Global Military Aircraft Systems; issued Nov. 14, 2005)
> ...




http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16746179.1131732850.Q3TfcsOa9dUAAGglTnk&modele=jdc_34


----------

